# Kennt Ihr diese Planze ? Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller



## KamiSchami (11. März 2007)

hiho, nicht da sich vorhätte sie zu kaufen, aber da sliest sich alles sehr hochgegriffen ... doch schaut selber. gruss kami

http://cgi.ebay.de/Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller-fuer-ihrenTeich_W0QQitemZ170086750050QQihZ007QQcategoryZ42588QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr diese Planze ? Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller*

Hallo
hatten wir Das nicht schon mal ?

Feenmoos



kann man auch viel billiger haben

ist nicht winterhart , wird von den Fischen zerpflückt
wirkt auf Algen wie __ Entengrütze oder jede andere Schwimmblattpflanze durch
Nahrungskonkurenz und Abschattung

ich find den Anbieter aber listig !


----------



## KamiSchami (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr diese Planze ? Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller*

*ggg* booo der laden ist ja cool. ich glaub da kauf ich gleichmal ein. gruss kami


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr diese Planze ? Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller*

Hallo
wen meinst Du ?
Gartenbaubedarf Kemper
oder 
mein_hinte( 866)


----------



## KamiSchami (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr diese Planze ? Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller*

yo, kemper geiles angebot und günstig wie ich finde. gruss kami


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr diese Planze ? Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller*

wisst Ihr wie ICH jedes Jahr ganz umsonst zu Feenmoos komme ?  

wenn ich im Frühjahr irgendwann mal bei _*Dehner*_ vorbeikomme
steck ich meinen Finger in eins der Becken mit den Teichpflanzen aus Holland. .... 
 Den Finger halt ich dann bis nach Hause ausgestreckt ...
wenn ich ihn dann im Teich abspüle  , hab ich ...ganz sicher auch diesen famosen Algenkiller    und in ein paar Tagen so viel ,dass ich es verkaufen könnte .    


50 Blättchen Feenmoos für 45 € , warscheinlich ein Suppenlöffel voll

kleinstmaus ist zu Beneiden !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. März 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr diese Planze ? Blaubart-Alligator-Echter-Algenkiller*

Was alles als der "Algenkiller" fürn Gartenteich verscherbelt wird ("kauf das und Du bist sofort alle Algen los" ). Na und, sind die Algen weg muß Mann/Frau sich mit was anderen umherwuchernden Grünzeug herumärgern. Das einzige was hundertprozentig gegen alle Arten von Algen im Teich hilft ist:

   Bloß keinen einzigen Tropfen Wasser in den Teich einfüllen    

MfG Frank


----------

